# MGG The Italian Job



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I really put my heart in to this one...I took my newly minted Three-Trick-Pony aluminum core (OTT Flats, OTT tube singles, TTF loops) and outfitted it with some really trick scales.

I call it,* The Italian Job*.

It all started with the vintage 1960's Mazzucchelli tortoise shell (8mm) thick on the one side, then I filled the hollow with more epoxy and espresso beans. Once flushed, I glued on some foil to brighten up the espresso bean background. I then layer the other side with a red vulcan fibre spacer and opaque white C-Tek (which I felt emulated the Italian Hex tile found in some espresso bars). I capped the end with a green vulcan fibre spacer and olive wood palm a swell (which I later found more useful as a pinky stop).

All the edges where shaped with a combination of Iwasaki razor files, super fine metal files and some sanding sticks. The whole thing is sanded to 4000 grit. Lastly, I etched my skull mark onto the olive wood.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Some more pics


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

What a beauty. Well done. So clean, lines, colors....


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful!! I love the idea of the epoxy filled spaces. However, the tortoise shell is my favorite part, there is just something about it.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ce Bello ! 
( don't no Italian  
but that's a "caffee crema" beauty 
Cheers


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice work, i really like the beans idea


----------



## Agos80 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow it's fantastic, very beautiful and full of style.

As an Italian I can only say ...

Italian approved !!! B)


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow Eric!! :bowdown: That is a very classy slingshot. Neat idea using the coffee beans..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work man, that's quite creative


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job! I bet that is a good shooter. It has all the stuff I like including the grip.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

beautiful shooter


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the progress pictures.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow man thats a peace of Art, I Love it...


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang it. I want a java fueled SS!

That thing is slicker than the slimiest snot to ever grace a runny nostril.

Do I smell a SSOTM, or is that just an intoxicating morning brew?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> Dang it. I want a java fueled SS!
> 
> That thing is slicker than the slimiest snot to ever grace a runny nostril.
> 
> Do I smell a SSOTM, or is that just an intoxicating morning brew?


I just had my second cup...of shredded cans!


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice lookin' shooter!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

So AWESOME!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man. ain't nothing wrong with that Bud! LOVE IT!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning how proof this forum has become. Great work mate!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Balissima!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awsome buddy!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> Stunning how proof this forum has become. Great work mate!


It's always bee amazing, I am happy to contribute to it.



Davidka said:


> Balissima!


Thanks!



e~shot said:


> Awsome buddy!


Yay! Thanks Irfan!



alfshooter said:


> :king: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks Alf!



Can-Opener said:


> So AWESOME!!!!! :bowdown:


To be honoured with this kind of comment from a maker of fantastic slings is great!



Flatband said:


> Man. ain't nothing wrong with that Bud! LOVE IT!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks Gary!


----------

